# Online 2x2 optimal layer solver



## DrKorbin (Oct 23, 2013)

http://cubegrass.appspot.com/2x2face/

Enter a scramble for 2x2x2 (using only U, F and R faces) and press "Calc", and you'll get all optimal algorithms that make a face for CLL, EG-1 and EG-2 of each color.

The script uses a code from old WCA scramble program for 2x2x2, written by Tom van der Zanden (http://www.tomvanderzanden.nl/) and Jaap Scherphuis (http://www.jaapsch.net/).

Please leave your comments and proposals.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow, this is quite handy tool, thanks!

I was wondering could you please do the same thing except in qtm? It would be even more useful imo


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 23, 2013)

INteresting!


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 23, 2013)

I really like this.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 23, 2013)

This could be really helpful.


----------



## kcl (Oct 23, 2013)

Awesome, especially since I'm like halfway through CLL right now. Thanks!


----------



## Escher (Oct 24, 2013)

Sigh, back in the day Dan Cohen would just ask me  I remember doing a massive average when practising and being .3 moves off optimal on average :3

Sweet tool, this will be really useful


----------



## Ollie (Oct 24, 2013)

You're a star


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Aug 28, 2017)

Just found this, 4 years after it was posted lol  
Still should be me get more efficient at 2x2 and I'm sure it can help some other people as well


----------

